# Skylines on top step at Time Attack



## 8ren (Apr 17, 2008)

Well done to Marcus (mwebster / eis bear) and Walter (silverback) on some great results at Brands Hatch at the weekend.

Things got a little heated during practice on Friday :runaway:










Saturday
2nd in pro for Marcus 










6th in club pro for Walter (teething troubles with new toys fitted)










Sunday it all fell into place 

1st in pro for Marcus










1st for Walter in club pro










Cracking times on road rubber I recon.


----------



## 8ren (Apr 17, 2008)

Video from Walters car. Marcus's to follow.

YouTube - ***x202a;Time Attack Brands Hatch Round 4 26th June 2011***x202c;‏


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Well done guys


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone, was great to take the top step in Pro class, was the first time ever a skyline has won Pro class in Time attack. It also means I lead the pro class points wise .

Top Engineering by 8ren from Midlands Performance and mapping by Paul from Zen performance gave both myslef and Walt the cars needed to take the top steps.

Roll on Cadwell !!


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

mwebster said:


> Thanks everyone, was great to take the top step in Pro class, was the first time ever a skyline has won Pro class in Time attack. It also means I lead the pro class points wise .
> 
> Top Engineering by 8ren from Mildlands Performance and mapping by Paul from Zen performance gave both myslef and Walt the cars needed to take the top steps.
> 
> Roll on Cadwell !!


MGT no longer work on your cars Marcus?

Excellent result- must make the time to come see you compete at one of the next rounds of Pro Class.


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

We set up "A Company" to build our own engines (you will be hearing a lot more from them as they get going, we already have a huge stock of parts and will be purchasing a banner on this forum as soon as we are ready to supply the general public). 
We invested a lot of money in new equipment that most garages don***8217;t have such as full on hot parts washes to make sure the engines are a pure as the driven snow, After a full days racing the oil in my car was still so clean you had to hold it to the light to see the oil level on the dipstick!

As for mapping we are friends with Team Parker racing and they introduced us to Roger Clarke Motorsport ,at the time they could not do our cars as they were building new workshops so they put us in touch with Paul Blamire at Zen Performance. We had a good chat with him and ended up moving over to the Syvecs S8 ECU (same as the top end Life racing unit) I think if we had time to program it this thing could make me a cup of tea while I was racing ! 

The results are clear for all to see, so am pleased as punch for the whole team !


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Ahhh im with you.

So are you at the same unit in attleborough?

Wish you all the best! 

PS. Just out of interest where do you buy your carbon fibre parts?

Wade


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

yeh we are still in the same place, just a little more Professional looking now , Although after any race weekend it looks like a bomb has dropped in the workshop.

Carbon bits we get from all over, some are from EP, some Knight racer and some custom made, the body kit on Walts car is GRP and made by Japsalon.

Cheers


----------



## 8ren (Apr 17, 2008)

Some video from Marcus's car as promised.

YouTube - ***x202a;Time Attack Brands Hatch Pro Class winning lap***x202c;‏


----------

